
Over 9,000 Cisco RV320/RV325 routers are vulnerable to CVE-2019-1653 - lisper
https://badpackets.net/over-9000-cisco-rv320-rv325-routers-vulnerable-to-cve-2019-1653/
======
degenerate
" _This vulnerability affects Cisco Small Business RV320 and RV325 Dual
Gigabit WAN VPN Routers running Firmware Releases 1.4.2.15 and 1.4.2.17_ "

RV320 firmware update:
[https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/routers/rv320-dual-
gig...](https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/routers/rv320-dual-gigabit-wan-
vpn-router/model.html#~tab-downloads)

RV325 firmware update:
[https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/routers/rv325-dual-
gig...](https://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support/routers/rv325-dual-gigabit-wan-
vpn-router/model.html)

I don't know why it is so difficult for companies to put links to download the
firmware update that fixes the vulnerability. They would probably get 300%
install rate if they put in this simple effort. Yet they never do it, and
people always have to look in the comments for the links, or navigate the
clunky support websites to find it themselves.

~~~
zamadatix
That's akin to saying businesses have trouble updating to Windows 10 because
the ISO is hidden in the clunky support website. The install rate is purely
driven by the businesses apathy to upgrading and has nothing to do with
spending an extra minute to get the download link.

------
luizfzs
HN hug of death

~~~
cjcliffe
Google Cache to the rescue
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0C9JOc...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:0C9JOcG0rpQJ:https://badpackets.net/over-9000-cisco-
rv320-rv325-routers-vulnerable-to-cve-2019-1653/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=ca)

